# Is it possible to use bsnl evdo with any router?



## nipunmaster (Nov 4, 2011)

i currently have bsnl 900ULD plan. It gives 4mbps only till 8gb and then it sticks to only 256 kbps, which is extremely slow. So I am thinking of changing to EVDO unlimited plan for only 750 rs and it will give unlimited speed without anuy FUP at 3.1 mbps. Now I have a desktop and a laptop. And sometimes, the internet is simultaneously needed for both. Currently, in the BSNL modem, I have enabled wifi so i can use the internet on my laptop also. i want to know if there is any router available for bsnl EVDO, other than their own router, because they charge 6000rs per month for their router. I mean that i could plug in the usb evdo stick into that router, connect that router to my desktop and with wifi use the laptop. I saw my friend using that way using an asus router on tikona broadband. is it possible with bsnl evdo?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ohh, nobody replied, strange.

@*nipunmaster*...  yes you can. see this 3G Broadband Router - Reliance / Tata / BSNL / MTS USB | eBay

You can also convert your laptop to a wireless access point.


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 2, 2012)

EVDO gives good speeds only if your home is 1~2 kms from the EVDO tower and the no.of persons using the tower

Call BSNL CSC and ask for a speedtest demo at your place before taking one. Also you can use EVDO by taking a RUIM (like SIM card for CDMA) and use them in unlocked MTS/Reliance modems and use RUIM in that.


----------

